# Anyone Every Seen A Honey/tiger Eye Waffle Dial Omega Megaquartz 2.4 B



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi all

as you probably know I have started to get a bit of an obsession for early quartz Omegas (four in the past month, yey my NOS megaquartz 32Khz should be here this week). I really wanted a good, solid megaquartz 2.4 and after a few disspointments with various dead ones (bought one, was cream crackered and sold it on, bought a marine chronometer, was cream crackered and returned it, bought another one, thought it was good and doesn't appear to be, jury is still out there) I finally got a good solid working Megaquartz F2.4, with a good circuit (although I thought it wasn't) but in need of some major love!

I took it round to STS a few weeks back (they are round the corner from me) and it is currently in with them for a full overhaul and service (all I need to do is sell a kidney! why do I buy the most expensive watch in the world to service???). I would imagine if it is anything like the other watches I have had done there it will look like it just came out of the shop when I get it returned. Obviously they are not the easilest watch to service so I will be without her for a little while, so I thought I would do some reaseach of my own on my watch, I can find plenty of info on the Mgaquartz 2.4 stardusts, plain blue dials and black waffle dial, even the MC, but can't find any other pictures or info on my honey dial (almost like tiger eye but with waffle print pattern).

my question to you all (after I have finished waffle'ing bom bom) is: has anyone (especially jonW) ever seen or owned a honey dialed waffle face megaquartz 2.4?

I will try and post a pic of it taken before its STS makeover later on when i an figure out how to get a photobucket account!

Let me know Thanks Tom


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Here are the pics! I have photo bucket whoooo haaaa

http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii96/di...1977/206d_3.jpg

http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii96/di...1977/1e38_3.jpg

Will try and load some of my other watches tomorrow, particularly the skywalker and vader (so far)


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Interesting, I do like those. Try the img tags next time, so the photos are shown in the post.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

chers for the himnt, I did wonder! yeah, it looks so so so much better in the flesh! The dial is amazing (althought there is some laquer peel, I can live with that!)


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

now that is a cool watch...


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

I think so! cal 1510 so its as rare as a five grand SM300 LOL, oh there's plenty of those if you visit London, so mine is like to lost arc! ha ha ha!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

The honey dial sounds interesting... I wonder if its just faded in a good manner (like the chocolate dial moonwatch). Ive not seen one previously, so its a new one on me. I assume the dial is on good condition? These waffles are well known to crack... be careful out there!


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Jon

The dial is original tiger eye (style) honeycomb! It is a rusty brown which changes colour in the light. The laquer is cracked but the dial is not, infact it is in really good and very vibrant shape. The dial is almost Pearlescent in a rich brown fading to gold in the light, it looks fab. Althought the laquer is cracked it is not peeling, I did consider the Â£400 full refurb through Bienne but at the moment the service cost is so high that I can't afford both.

When it comes back form STS I will send it on to you, the watch is in lovely overall condition with very little original wear and I even got the box and papers to go with it. I would imagine when it comes back from STS overhaul it will look like it 'just came out of the salon' LOL

Thanks for the reply


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, sounds amazing, cant wait to see that. Perhaps you can get Hippo to take some pics of it? He is the lighting expert and will really capture the dial I bet









Box and Papers too... excellent news. Well done mate. It seems that the pain you went thru has paid off









BTW Bienne have told me that they no longer service cal 1510... so if STS do then thats a winner in my book.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi mate

STS do but I think they do it on a per customer basis, I have had a few watches done there and I get the impression they do them as a 'favour' (the owner does them himself). The cost is not cheap (understatement) but I trust them to do a really really good job!

I fully anticipate it coming back looking fab! Ironically as part of the team I manage we have a Nikon academy for education! I am going to get all my watches pictured in there! I the short term I am going to get some good pics tonight at home.

Honestly the dial looks fab, I wish the laquer wasn't cracked but at least it isn't cracked! This one is definately a keeper! Sadly I am going to have to trade something out in my collection, just don't know what! I am supposed to be raising money for my wedding (in the last month sold: SM200 yellow dial with box and papers, NOS cond speedsonic with all papers, NOS condition football timer with all boxes and papers and my treasured MKIV)

Lol, I know I am going to regret selling them soon! lol


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey DS1977

Let me know what you might want to sell...I, like you, am a recent member of this website and also share an addiction to Omega models...I may be interested in adding to my small and humble collection!

Wedding for watches....tough call but longterm should be a good trade!

My email is richard dot phillips at outsec dot co dot uk.

I am interested in your experience of STS. I have an Equinox that needs work and will probably take it there in person as I like to meet the people doing the work.

Richard


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey

All I can say about STS is I have always been amazed at the result! Everything about the proccess with them is outstanding! They have brilliant cusotmer service, always go above and beyond to make sure you are happy and most importantly I trust them! They do a great job! My Anakin went to them last year, it looked like it had been in a ditch for year and when it came back it was mint!

The differnce between STS and Omega (see my rant last week in swiss watch forum about Omega) is that STS are always willing to help, chat and advise you! Plus they don't ask you to wait until hell freezes over to return your serviced watch to you!

I am getting to know them pretty well now and whilst; yes they are not cheap, you definately get what you pay for! The other thing to take in to account is that they are reliable! If they say it will be done by a date it will and you will always be amazed at the results!

With the Equinox I am sure they will be able to do it, they have loads of spares etc but don't be supprised if the quote is high!The old ectronics stuff is very hard to fix (I think) and time consuming. With the equinox's you may need to balance the service price against the cost of getting a good one on flea bay! Last time I was in STS I had a look at a totally NOS one with zapon, they are lovely but not quite '70's super size' enough for me.

The service on my 2.4 is going to end up the think end of Â£500, but the watch is irreplaceable and it will be one of the very very few 2.4's with a 2 year Omega backed warranty! Plus the more reserach I do the more I think that with that dial and the box and papers it is going to be worth much more in a few year time!

Not sure what I am going to sell on, I was toying with the Idea of moving either my Vader or my Skywalker but I just can't bring myself to do it! I may well end up parting with my Pilot line SM200 at some point though!

Cheers Tom


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Tom

Thanks for the advice - very useful. My parents are down in Essex so a little trip over to STS with one or two Omegas in my pocket should fit in nicely. Maybe we could meet up for a beer if you live round the corner?!

What would you estimate a full working Equinoxe to be worth? I have not seen one on Ebay so have no idea what they make on there. STS have quoted full service of around Â£275. Condition on mine is excellent so should little or no restoration work- I am hoping it is just a replacement battery but have planned for the worst...just need to see if it adds up. There is one for sale in auction next month so would be good to compare to that before going ahead.

Don't suppose you have a spare box or instructions lying around for an Equinoxe in your goodie bag? !!!!!!

Richard


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Richard.

Quite a specialist taste the equinoxe, so it is!

Â£275 seems pretty good to me considering the unique movement it has...

Seen a couple a while ago go for Â£700 up.....

Keith


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Richard

I agree with Keith, thats pretty good, STS showed me the insides of an equinox the other week and man alive they are complex. Just remember that Â£275 may not include VAT! Think that's still pretty good price though. They are selling (have sold) or between Â£500 and Â£1000 (that was mint NOS though). They guy who owns STS has a good few equinox's so he will probably be a great source of advice for you!

Definately meet up for that beer when you are down this way! Onoe warning about STS though, you will spend muchos time drooling at their display case of treasures! man alive there are some gems in there! but if anyones going to have mint Omega's it will be them!

sadly I don't have any instrcutions or box's for the rquinox but I do have a booty of quartz instructions (including MQ 2.4's) if you ever need a good qaulity colour copy!

Cheers Tom


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks guys for the info..I am in for Â£300 at present on the Equinoxe so worth a trip to STS with it then especially as I am taking a 10-year view minimum...( unless something more interesting comes along!!!!)

Tom, will def be on for beer. Point taken about wish-list in the cabinets. Sounds like fun and best avoided after a few bevvies when temptation is strong and resistance weak! How long have you been collecting? You seem very knowledgable.

How do the STS prices for finished models compare to the Omega boutique for example? And do they sell boxes or instructions for older models....he asked hopefully?

Keith, I am sending my two f300s this week to you so let me know when they land please...


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

norfolk said:


> What would you estimate a full working Equinoxe to be worth?


One went unsold on Ebay for Â£595 and still unsold when relisted at Â£545. He doesn't have it listed anymore.

A UK dealer has a two tone one just now for Â£995

Here's one that sold in Ebay for Â£122 - 200194019139

I've been watching out for one - but haven't found the one yet


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah

I think you can pick them up for a good price if you shop around!


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

wow that Ebay one was cheap, and it seemed to be working too...darn it! Missed it due to my inability to read German clearly...

Mine is gold-steel version and pretty much mint...will try to post some pics when I get a decent camera


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

If only they has made an equinox the size of a megaquartz! sweeeeeeeeet!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Agreed the Equinoxe is a just a bit small for me after the 2.4MQs ...great technology tho... ISTR the battery is burried between the two halves of the movt...scary!


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

tell me about it! I saw a movement and 'holy crap'was my intial thought! how complex did they want to make it?


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey Jon, while we are on the MQ subject, if you ever want to part with that 2.4 protoype of your I know a good home it could go to!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hee hee, If I had a quid for every person who said that...







Although no one has actually offered me any cold hard cash for it yet. I dont think anyone is really brave enough to think of a price...









If there is another Omegamania I might put it in there... Prototypes that have escaped SSIH seem to be thin on the ground... for obvious reasons, if the Omega reactions are anything to go by. LOL


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Ding ding

I don't think I couild ever part with it if I were you! It is such a rare watch, I showed the owner of STS some pics of it and (taking in to consideration he has display cases full of treasuure us mortals can only dream of) even he seemed impressed!

God only knows what it is worth, yes the 2.4 market is not what it should really be (with only 1000 made) but the second you chuck the word prototype in to teh equation then you can see the 'pound signs' on the register spinning! I am supprised you haven't had Omega on to you wanting to get their mits back on it!

If I ever Bring myself to parting with my Vader etc I will give you a knock and maybe we can come to an arrangement whereby I hand over all my pennies to you and you give that lovely watch a new home! lol!

Well a guy can dream!


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

In the short term I will have to be happy with the thought that my MQ 2.4 is just a couple of weeks from coming home and my MQ 32 khz should be aldning on UK soil very shortly! NOw my only white elephant is the Marine Chronometer! If only the one I got for Â£700 worked! (guess thats why I paid Â£700 for it! lol)

Sweeeeeetttt


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL. Well Omega has blown a bit hot/cold about my ownership over time. But the decision is always that I own it and thats the end of it... but I wouldnt go sending it in for a quote for service 

Er, thats not 1000 2.4s... thats 1000 1510s... the 1511 and 1516's account for at least 1000 each more.... LOL. Well that might be an interesting deal... we'll see 

Eek! Â£700 for a non runner MC! wow... thats scary... Are you sure its not fixable? Drop me a PM and tell me whats up with it, I might be able to help...


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Jon

I wouldn't send it to Omega either! lol! At the end of the day they should have been more careful about their returns to the factory! lol

I did mean 1000 1510's, I know there were considerably more MC's sold (omegamania catologue indicates approx 7000 I think), according to STS fundementally the same movement but better trimmed with some slight alterations for the 1516.

You are a lucky man owning all those watches, i am very evnvious! Would love to get my hands on that prototype, love the shape and the love the dial/case combo! Maybe if you hold on to it long enough, one day we can do a deal!

The MC had a duff circuit and whilst fundementally the same as the 2.4, it was still a major problem! As you know Omega no longer service them and circuits are the hardest pasrts to replace! I bought it from the owner on the premise that it was working correctly, he must have not noticed it was gaining or losing at least 5 minutes a day!

When it arrived I sent it straight back to him and got a refund! I have learned that a point comes when something is not worth the money you will need to spend! It also had a large ding on the case which he had not shown in the pics and IMO could not have been polished out!

You won't hear me moaning though! I have had some absolute bargains on ebay in the past and all of my collection (with teh exception of a few) came from there!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Tom,

Nah and it has no need to go there either.... its spot on 

 








yes 1000 x 1510, 1000 x 1511 and 7000 x 1516... they say better this and better that between the 11 and 16, but could also be that parts production had moved on and the electrical componants were no longer available... the 70s was a time where electronics moved very fast. Anyone know got any parts for a Pektron unit? Hopefully none of you even know what one is... Id offer a prize but youd just google it! 

Well I dont know about lucky... poor maybe! LOL









Ahh ok. I dont know what I could have found, but I know a few guys... say no more 

yeah you gotta love ebay at times....


----------

